# Any Canadian Furs?



## Timitei (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't see many. :3


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 3, 2009)

I AM CANADIAN!
no joke I live in the capital.


----------



## Timitei (Aug 3, 2009)

HOORAAYY! :3
I'm canadian aswell.


----------



## Althea (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm Canadian ^^ I live in the pretty city on Montreal!


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 4, 2009)

Hell yeah! 3 of  us so far. we need more canada!Add Subscription


----------



## WolfTailz (Aug 4, 2009)

I wish I was in Canada. I only live less than an hour away. Michigan sucks btw.


----------



## Gardoof (Aug 4, 2009)

I WANNA BE A PART OF THIS!

I'm part Canadian, and I live 45 minutes away from Canada... Does that count?
...Pweeeeeze :3


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 4, 2009)

My step-great-grandma is Canadian. >_>


----------



## Timitei (Aug 4, 2009)

Awww. You guys can be honourary Canadians!  x3


----------



## Gardoof (Aug 4, 2009)

Yay! My life dream is now fulfilled!


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 4, 2009)

BUY BEER AT A YOUNGER AGE! BE AWESOME LIKE BEVER!


----------



## Ratte (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm close to Canada.

Am I cool yet


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 4, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I'm close to Canada.
> 
> Am I cool yet


 Yes.


----------



## Timitei (Aug 4, 2009)

She's not cool YET. She has to be in our 'holy-shit-I'm-Canadian-everybody-look-at-me' club.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 4, 2009)

Really? oh DAM! she has to at least wear plead first.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 4, 2009)

Timitei said:


> She's not cool YET. She has to be in our 'holy-shit-I'm-Canadian-everybody-look-at-me' club.



Canada sounds better than Minnesota.  :[


----------



## Timitei (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh well, I've got no time to think of these things, I'm busy basking in my Canadian glory.

CANADIAN STORY TIME, KIDDIES.
Once upon a time...
Lacrosse.
The end :3


----------



## Ratte (Aug 4, 2009)

Timitei said:


> Oh well, I've got no time to think of these things, I'm busy basking in my Canadian glory.
> 
> CANADIAN STORY TIME, KIDDIES.
> Once upon a time...
> ...



What about maple syrup and beaver skins, eh?


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 4, 2009)

WE must have a meal of Back bacon Beer and maple syrop!


----------



## Riilulu (Aug 4, 2009)

Im Canadian ^^
I live in Nova Scotia X3


----------



## Timitei (Aug 4, 2009)

RATTE! Geez! You totally revealed the plot of my next Canadian story! ;_;


----------



## Ratte (Aug 4, 2009)

Timitei said:


> RATTE! Geez! You totally revealed the plot of my next Canadian story! ;_;



Sorry.  :[


----------



## Timitei (Aug 4, 2009)

How did you even find out?! Those are such complex stories.
Especially 'maple syrup'. D:


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 4, 2009)

Born in Saskatoon, raised in Regina, Dartmouth and for the better part of my life the Annapolis Valley, spent three years in Truro to do the whole "dorm life" thing at NSCC, moved to Toronto, promptly ran the fuck away from Toronto but I have a bad sense of direction so I wound up in Edmonton, was a nice place to visit but decided I didn't want to live there, so now I'm back in Nova Scotia and staying here for the foreseeable future.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 4, 2009)

Yup!

I live in London, Ontario - The Forest City.  Done the whole tour of duty throughout SW Ontario growing up as well (Sarnia, Kitchener, St. Catharines, Oakville)


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 4, 2009)

wow, even more Canadians! Kick ass.


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 4, 2009)

*Canadian Furs:

Alberta*
Ecs Wolfie (Edmonton)
evilteddybear (Calgary)
GreyFang69 (Calgary)
nameless_ermine (Calgary)
robotechtiger
CrimsonFox (St. Albert)
Fyger (Spruce Grove)
sights-set117 (Edmonton)
Kuro-chan (Red Deer)
FurryPanther (Edmonton)
Silva-Dragon (Calgary)
lowlow64 (Blackfalds)
DontForget (Edmonton)
Foxkin (Lloydminster)
antibus (Edmonton (Millwoods))
ShiroRaven (Wetaskiwin)
Vicious (Calgary)
Organic Sprout (Edmonton)
Silkstone (Edmonton)

*British Columbia*
soriceau (Victoria)
China-Kitty (Vancouver)
Ares Dauphin (Prince George)
Mirka (Vancouver)
Natannis
bonbon367 (Vancouver)
Oryxe (Vancouver)
Rehka (Kamloops)
xakmf (Kamloops)
CrispSkittlez
Tonk09 (Ladysmith)
Oroshi (Chilliwack)
Manefesto (Abbotsford)
Kittiboi (Prince George)

*Manitoba*
Lina loaded (Winnipeg)
SiriusTheWolfhound (Winnipeg)
Trick_Pony (Norway House)
PaulShepherd (Winnipeg)
Loken (Winnipeg)
Ceuper (Winnipeg)

*New Brunswick*
mrfoxboy (Moncton)
raynes94 (St. John)
Cotoncandie (Caraquet; Also in Ontario)

*Newfoundland*
Valanori (St. John's)
Runefox (St. John's)
D6016 (St. John's)
Phoenix6780 (St. John's)

*Northwest Territories*
Airborne_Piggy (Yellowknife)

*Nova Scotia*
Yggd (New Waterford)
Blacky (Reserve Mines)
Espia (Glace Bay)
Aniki (Port Hood)

*Ontario*
eevachu (Toronto)
CAThulu (London)
ToeClaws (London)
Tudd (Toronto)
Black Ace (Peterborough)
Drake_Husky (Thunder Bay)
Frostwulfe (Toronto)
Dan Skunk
Irreverent (Burlington)
joshbri (London)
Sunny_Otter (Toronto)
Elv02 (Kitchener)
Cotoncandie (Ottawa; Also in New Brunswick)
Widontknow (Ottawa)
Whipblade
Aaron Roger Scott (Toronto)
Erewolf (Ottawa)
Iceyguy (Toronto)
Wolfguy (Windsor)
Vaporshi (Ottawa and Peterborough)
veneer (Toronto)
TheRavenousOne (Timmins)
Poet (Ottawa)
Rozz (Windsor)

*QuÃ©bec*
ExTo (QuÃ©bec City)
J-Neko (MontrÃ©al)
WolvesSoulZ (Saguenay City)
Ulex (MontrÃ©al)
Xero108 (MontrÃ©al)
Gaius_Baltar (MontrÃ©al)
xjrfang (MontrÃ©al)
wolfbird (MontrÃ©al)
turbocarl (QuÃ©bec City)
dragonaile (Pont Rouge)
chasseurdetoile (MontrÃ©al)
meesha (Pont-Rouge)

*Saskatchewan*
Pronema (Regina)
LiesAreForever (Meadow Lake)
BaletheRed (Regina)
Zaaz (Prince Albert)
Juna (Prince Albert)
LittleHourGlass (Regina)
Switch44 (Saskatoon)


----------



## Gardoof (Aug 4, 2009)

You forgot 'Canadians that don't live in Canada but are still cool because they are Canadian anyway'


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 4, 2009)

Whoa.... wow! allot of Canadians!


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 4, 2009)

And I don't think that list has been updated in a while.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 4, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> And I don't think that list has been updated in a while.



they need to update that shit and put my ass on it (and the rest of me eventually but I'll settle for my ass for now)


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 4, 2009)

I guess you added me to the list already.


----------



## Mewizkuit (Aug 4, 2009)

I live in Canada. BC to be specific.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Aug 4, 2009)

Is in Montreal.

and so far; possibly the only Otter in the province x3


----------



## Timitei (Aug 4, 2009)

Ooh, I wish I was on that list. The ones already on the listshould feel special.

Tomorrow-err...today?- I shall pester my fellow Edmontonians >:3
a fine list indeed...


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm Canadian. I use my location for the funny, though. Can you put me in the list, Lucid? I'm in Vancouver. Do I have to change my location to get included in the list, or not? 

Yeah, there don't seem to be many Canadian furs here. Lots of Yanks on here, like everywhere else online. Guess it makes sense. THERE ARE 300 million of 'em, after all. Hey, I wonder if there are any Canadian furs with a beaver as their fursona. Mine's a Silver Vixen, by the way.


----------



## Organic Sprout (Aug 4, 2009)

Heehee, you know I'm Canadian =D


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm Canadian, the pool that gets attempted to jumped in Hot Rod is right beside my school! ^_^


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 4, 2009)

I am not in control of the list. Post in the sticky thread titled "Furs by state/providence/location" or whatever. I was just giving you all a copy of it so you know that you aren't the only Canadians. ^_^


----------



## Timitei (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm so glad we're not alone. THANKYOU FOR THE HOPES AND DREAMS FOR THE FUTURE <3


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 4, 2009)

*raises hand* In London, Ontario here along with CAThulu.


----------



## Shaard (Aug 4, 2009)

I live all alone in Saskatoon....

wait..



LucidDarkness said:


> *Saskatchewan*
> Pronema (Regina)
> LiesAreForever (Meadow Lake)
> BaletheRed (Regina)
> ...



O.O SINCE WHEN???? MUST.....LOOK.....UP......

thanks for that though ^^


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 4, 2009)

*WE ARE CANADIAN!

*sorry I had to

EDIT: 




FTW!


----------



## Torinir (Aug 4, 2009)

>.>


----------



## Shino (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm suprised Irre hasn't chimed in yet.

Anywho, wannabe Canadian here.

Hmm... MontrÃ©al's a day trip for me, I should make another trip up...


----------



## Switch44 (Aug 4, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> *Canadian Furs:
> *
> 
> *Saskatchewan*
> ...



Yay! im on the list! ^-^


----------



## Shadow (Aug 4, 2009)

LucidDarkness said:


> And I don't think that list has been updated in a while.



Perhaps because certain furs haven't posted in the topic as seen in my signature, but it is updated often. 
*|*
*|*
*|*
*|*
*-------V*


----------



## Althea (Aug 4, 2009)

d'aww i'm not on the list but wow ^^ We're a whole lot!! *happy dance* XD Alot of my friends from the state wish they lived in Canada, wonder why oO.. is it because we have awesome health care and maple syrup and cupcakes? XD


----------



## Timitei (Aug 4, 2009)

The US has cupcakes too. x3


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 4, 2009)

BACK BACON CUPCAKES!


----------



## Althea (Aug 4, 2009)

Poet said:


> BACK BACON CUPCAKES!



I totally agree with that! But the US doesn't have Canadian Maple Cupcakes! =3


----------



## Timitei (Aug 4, 2009)

Canadian Maple Cupcakes are gross. D:
Same with the icecream/donuts/and other food involving maple syrup.


----------



## Althea (Aug 4, 2009)

Timitei said:


> Canadian Maple Cupcakes are gross. D:
> Same with the icecream/donuts/and other food involving maple syrup.



Depends, me and my mother make a version that's pretty good! Not like the tacky icky stuff that's sold ><


----------



## Timitei (Aug 4, 2009)

The only maple-ish thing I ever liked was this maple walnut coffee somethin' or other-ish icecream.

Oh, and there was like a maple walnut pie.
And I don't even like pie.
But that shit was amazing. xP


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 4, 2009)

Maple walnut milkshake in Peters. The BEST place to eat in Calgary. Whoaaahhh its fantastic.


----------



## Althea (Aug 4, 2009)

I love nut pie and my grand-mother's sugar/maply syrup pie! It's freaking amazing!

I like to go to..err...I think they're called Sugar Shacks in english. They have to poofy pancakes ^^ I love those!


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 4, 2009)

They are good nom. Youa re lucky to live in such a lively town. When Ottawa folks want to party we go to Montreal.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Aug 4, 2009)

Oiltown represent.


Poet said:


> Maple walnut milkshake in Peters. The BEST place to eat in Calgary. Whoaaahhh its fantastic.


Peters is fantastic, but I've honestly never cared much for the maple walnut shake.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 4, 2009)

The whole "get a patty and a half" thing rules.


----------



## Althea (Aug 4, 2009)

Poet said:


> They are good nom. Youa re lucky to live in such a lively town. When Ottawa folks want to party we go to Montreal.



I beleive ya! Ottawa (not to insult) is a pretty boring place, sadly.
^^ Sugar Shack have good noms!

I've never had one of those shakes though..one day I should.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah, well We got politics here! >_> Really the only reason i stay is i got friends and family here


----------



## Althea (Aug 4, 2009)

d'awww lol I understand though. 

^^ I like Montreal, we got almost everything!


----------



## husk3h (Aug 4, 2009)

I live in Toronto. I would kill to be live in Ottawa. I'd spend all my time in the museums and galleries, taking long walks in the parks, and heading over to Gatineau! Its a beautiful city, and I would love to live there! I'm bored with T-dot.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 4, 2009)

*raises hand*  Not saying specific city or else anonymous will rape me ;(


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 4, 2009)

husk3h said:


> I live in Toronto. I would kill to be live in Ottawa. I'd spend all my time in the museums and galleries, taking long walks in the parks, and heading over to Gatineau! Its a beautiful city, and I would love to live there! I'm bored with T-dot.


 It is, I do love the parks, waterfalls and the museums, its just a calm city, and some times we need some fire. So off to Montreal!


----------



## Silkstone (Aug 4, 2009)

ME ME ME ME!!!
*runs around in lumberjack clothing and a canadian maple leaf beer hat filled with chocolate milk and noms on Timmy's*

There seems to be a lot of furs in Edmonton.
I hope I somehow accidently run into you guys. Because I'm too scared to do the 'meet people from the interetnet irl' thing.
So if you run into a gal with brown hair, who is gonig to the U of A, and goes by the name of 'V' then it's me mkay and we'll be secret furry friends 
Because none of my friends know about my furry little secret (don't tell anyone >.<)


----------



## Timitei (Aug 4, 2009)

husk3h said:


> I live in Toronto. I would kill to be live in Ottawa. I'd spend all my time in the museums and galleries, taking long walks in the parks, and heading over to Gatineau! Its a beautiful city, and I would love to live there! I'm bored with T-dot.



GATINEAUGATINEAUGATINEAU!
I totallllyyy lived there from ages 2-7! 
And my dad grew up there.
and there's, like, a street named after my great uncle there!! :3
Well, actually...Those're all in Aylmer.
But if I'm not mistaken, Aylmer became a part of Gatineau awhile back :3


----------



## Timitei (Aug 4, 2009)

Silkstone said:


> ME ME ME ME!!!
> *runs around in lumberjack clothing and a canadian maple leaf beer hat filled with chocolate milk and noms on Timmy's*
> 
> There seems to be a lot of furs in Edmonton.
> ...



OHMYGAAWWSHHH.
I'm totally attendin' a daycamp thing at the U of A! :3
And I found out my counsellor d00d is a furry too. :3


EDIT:
...Geez I feel so connected to all my fellow canadians. x3


----------



## Althea (Aug 4, 2009)

^^; My friends know I'm a furry but they're ok with it XD They're into Yaoi, so they can't really talk back to me! 

I've never been to Edmonton, but I've been to the pretty museums in Ottawa and I'm going to G-Anime in Gatineau in February.


----------



## Timitei (Aug 4, 2009)

Nobody I know in RL knows I'm a furry.
Heck, most of 'em don't even know what a furry IS... So I figure it'd be too much trouble to suddenly throw this new, kinda questionable concept at 'em and be like NOW ACCEPT ME.


----------



## Althea (Aug 4, 2009)

Timitei said:


> Nobody I know in RL knows I'm a furry.
> Heck, most of 'em don't even know what a furry IS... So I figure it'd be too much trouble to suddenly throw this new, kinda questionable concept at 'em and be like NOW ACCEPT ME.



My ex hated me because I am a furry...he's the kind of furry hater that thought I'd go have yiffing orgies n what not -_- F***** idiot. Am I glad I'm done with him.

One of my friend knows what a furry is but she accepts me because I accepted her when ppl were bullying her so it's all good. The other friends are crazy Yaoi fangirls (*shudders*) so they don't mind XD I guess I'm lucky my friends are ok.

I've seen some furs at Otakuthon this year and I was pretty happy to see I wasn't alone and I got TONS of hugs =3


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 4, 2009)

Only my girlfriend knows but she likes it, she may not be a furry (yet) but she is very cat like.


----------



## Timitei (Aug 4, 2009)

Only my ex-boyfriend knows.
We were FORCED to break up by our parents.
KLAJSDLSKJSDF I hate thinkin' about that. ;__;
Like I mean it was so perfect, he was a furry toooo and he was really amazin' and one time when we jokingly btoh signed up for eHarmony 'cuz we were bored we got matched UP without even tryin' and--
AKLJDSLDKFJ I need to shut up.

CANADIANS!


----------



## SolBhonjai (Aug 4, 2009)

From Alberta,Calgary.
Woot woot,my boyfriend (BioWolf_C) is from PEI


----------



## Tryp (Aug 4, 2009)

Yo


----------



## Timitei (Aug 4, 2009)

SolBhonjai said:


> From Alberta,Calgary.
> Woot woot,my boyfriend (BioWolf_C) is from PEI



I'm from Edmonton.
We're close to eachother. :3


----------



## Silkstone (Aug 4, 2009)

> OHMYGAAWWSHHH.
> I'm totally attendin' a daycamp thing at the U of A! :3
> And I found out my counsellor d00d is a furry too. :3
> 
> ...


 
Daycamp Thing? What is it? *wants to know*
I'm attending classes in the fall. *aprehensive*
AHHHH SO I HAVE PROOF NOW that there's a chance I may run into furries at the U of A!! Now I just ogtta find theeemmmm!! How did you find out he was a furry?

Yeah I don't know if any of my freinds even know what furry is. Or they'd be like "like from CSI?"


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 4, 2009)

Timitei said:


> Only my ex-boyfriend knows.
> We were FORCED to break up by our parents.
> KLAJSDLSKJSDF I hate thinkin' about that. ;__;
> Like I mean it was so perfect, he was a furry toooo and he was really amazin' and one time when we jokingly btoh signed up for eHarmony 'cuz we were bored we got matched UP without even tryin' and--
> ...


You are adorable when you are all spazzy even when its sad Spazzy. God you remind me of my buddies little sister,\.

Yay Canada.

EDIT:  I do not mean to be creepy my bad.


----------



## Silkstone (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you for starting this thread *searches for a hug smiley*


----------



## husk3h (Aug 4, 2009)

Timitei said:


> GATINEAUGATINEAUGATINEAU!
> I totallllyyy lived there from ages 2-7!
> And my dad grew up there.
> and there's, like, a street named after my great uncle there!! :3
> ...


Yeah, on a family trip to Ottawa, we spent on day in Gatineau and I totally fell in love with the area.


----------



## Timitei (Aug 4, 2009)

Silkstone said:


> Daycamp Thing? What is it? *wants to know*
> I'm attending classes in the fall. *aprehensive*
> AHHHH SO I HAVE PROOF NOW that there's a chance I may run into furries at the U of A!! Now I just ogtta find theeemmmm!! How did you find out he was a furry?
> 
> Yeah I don't know if any of my freinds even know what furry is. Or they'd be like "like from CSI?"



I found out when I walked by his computer and he was on AlbertaFurries. XD
I ran away giggling and he looked at my like I was some sort of crazy person x3



> You are adorable when you are all spazzy even when its sad Spazzy. God you remind me of my buddies little sister,\.
> 
> Yay Canada.
> 
> EDIT: I do not mean to be creepy my bad.



Ohyay. :3
And it's fine, I don't find it creepy. xP



> Thank you for starting this thread *searches for a hug smiley*


You're welcome. xD
It's become quite the strange thread... it's all over the place! x3


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 4, 2009)

Silkstone said:


> Thank you for starting this thread *searches for a hug smiley*








_* will this do?

*_


Timitei said:


> I found out when I walked by his computer and he was on AlbertaFurries. XD
> Ohyay. :3
> And it's fine, I don't find it creepy. xP


 Goods!


----------



## Timitei (Aug 4, 2009)

WHOA that's a huuuge smileyman o.o


----------



## Silkstone (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes.
That giant smiley pretty much covers it, thanks.



> I found out when I walked by his computer and he was on AlbertaFurries. XD
> I ran away giggling and he looked at my like I was some sort of crazy person x3


Ok, way to figure out if a person is a furry: stalk the while they go on the computer.


----------



## Althea (Aug 4, 2009)

GGGIIAANNNTT Smiley O.O *falls over then does the happy dance with her pet rat*


----------



## Timitei (Aug 4, 2009)

Yesh... stalkin' their computer activity pretty much covers it. XD
Also...He seemed to poke people excessively.
This may be a sign.


----------



## Silkstone (Aug 4, 2009)

Sing #3: They pee rianbows


----------



## Timitei (Aug 4, 2009)

Peeing rainbows is the only sure-fire sign of a furry. x3


----------



## mrfopsers (Aug 4, 2009)

I live in quebec, Canada. omgeverybodylovemeimfuckingcanadian!!!!111

Unless that means I can get laid soon I'm afraid this doesn't mean anything though =(


----------



## Althea (Aug 4, 2009)

Damn! What happens if I don't pee rainbows!? XD


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 4, 2009)

You shoot them out of your mouth!


----------



## Timitei (Aug 5, 2009)

We all pee rainbows, you just might not realize it >:3


----------



## Timitei (Aug 5, 2009)

HOLYCRAPI'MCANADIANANDTHISISMY100THPOSTEVER,

EVERYONE ALERT THE MEDIA.


----------



## Althea (Aug 5, 2009)

Poet said:


> You shoot them out of your mouth!



Man, that might explain that whenever I talk ppl see rainbows! *very bad, tired pun*


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 5, 2009)

I am drinking beer right now.


----------



## sirsuckerpunch (Aug 5, 2009)

Toronto Furry reporting for duty! 8D


----------



## Althea (Aug 5, 2009)

Beer's good, but I only like the red one >< I find it doesn't taste like toasts. I'm more of a shooter girl. 

^^ Yaayyy Toronto!


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 5, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=47396 
Hey Canadians can you help me write better? no one even looked at my thread


----------



## Hiro-chimera (Aug 5, 2009)

Regina furry X3


----------



## Silkstone (Aug 5, 2009)

You guys go have your Canadian buttsex,
But as for me,
I'ma gunna sit here and wathc the farm field grow >:|


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 5, 2009)

Where did you get that list from?

I'm in Newfoundland, dur; there's about 30 furries in St. John's area alone, though not all are on FA and some that are aren't on this group (yet) because the owner is lazy and won't update it, but: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/newfoundlandfurs/ :3


----------



## Shadow (Aug 5, 2009)

There's still my list. >.>


----------



## Juna (Aug 5, 2009)

http://www.albertafurries.ca/forum/index.php FTW~

*spins around*


----------



## Silkstone (Aug 5, 2009)

For people wondering about 'the list', check out the stickies on the general forum >.<

ALBERTA FURRY FORUM?
*does double take*


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 5, 2009)

Poet said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=47396
> Hey Canadians can you help me write better? no one even looked at my thread



Commented on it in your original thread.


----------



## Griffinfox (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey I'm Canadian.


----------



## Timitei (Aug 5, 2009)

Lulz, I know a moderator from Alberta Furries in RL.


----------



## Sefam (Aug 5, 2009)

Yay, nocon-nada.

I live in Quebec


----------



## Timitei (Aug 5, 2009)

I loooove Quebec! :3


----------



## Sefam (Aug 5, 2009)

Timitei said:


> I loooove Quebec! :3



I hate it. Why was I forced to learn french as a first language when most of the people in north america speak english or spanish? Because some dude in a suit said so.

I also hate all the separatist morons running all around the place claiming "independence" and "Let's protect our culture and french".


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 5, 2009)

I like all of our fair land. especially the woods.


----------



## Timitei (Aug 5, 2009)

Sefam said:


> I hate it. Why was I forced to learn french as a first language when most of the people in north america speak english or spanish? Because some dude in a suit said so.
> 
> I also hate all the separatist morons running all around the place claiming "independence" and "Let's protect our culture and french".



Oh God, yeah, I hate those aspects of Quebec too. My Dad and I were actually talkin' about that the other day.
However, there are some nice things about Quebec.
I have some nice memories there. x3



> I like all of our fair land. especially the woods.


I love woodss. woodses? woodsies.
NOW I'M CONFUSED D;


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 5, 2009)

The Forest, The woods, The Rivers and the Wilderness,
All a place where you can be at one with yourself.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Aug 6, 2009)

Kelowna, B.C.


----------



## Timitei (Aug 6, 2009)

I've never been to BC. D:
But I waaaanna! :3


----------



## Torinir (Aug 6, 2009)

Belleville, ON.

Lived in BC for many years. Nice province, but expensive as hell to live there.


----------



## Shaard (Aug 6, 2009)

Woot Just over in Saskatooon!!

I knew there was Canadafurs, but holyshitsomanyfursit'sinsanity.

Awesome to know there's so many =3

Saskatoon is win because there's thousands upon thousands of trees on every street, however outside saskatoon you can see a car approaching for a week X_X


----------



## Juna (Aug 6, 2009)

xXxRadiotrashxXx said:


> Kelowna, B.C.


 
I miss Ktown :<

Going to visit at the end of the month <3

@Shaard Saskatoon is dirty  mind you so is PA


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah, I was surprised to find not only did Alberta _have_ furries, but furries who would identify as furry and Albertan at the same time. Everything about that place seemed diametrically opposed to it. I never hooked up with any while I was living there though. I was too busy doing the whole "personal responsibility" and "common sense" and "stealing jobs from the oppressed majority" thing.


----------



## Timitei (Aug 6, 2009)

Yesh, I agree!
It's nice to know there's so many of us. x3


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 7, 2009)

INDEEEEEEED. I am now thinking that Canada should have its own convention some day


----------



## PaulShepherd (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm gonna be Canadian soon. ^^ (citizenship test) but Winnipeg, MB here!


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 7, 2009)

Okay. Poted in the relevant thread. Hopefully someone will edit me into there.



Sefam said:


> I hate it. Why was I forced to learn french as a first language when most of the people in north america speak english or spanish? Because some dude in a suit said so.
> 
> I also hate all the separatist morons running all around the place claiming "independence" and "Let's protect our culture and french".



FUCKIN RIGHT ON, MAN! Wish there was a clapping smiley here, because it would be perfect in this situation. Oh, well. But I agree completely. All these seperatist retards should just grow the fuck up.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 8, 2009)

PaulShepherd said:


> I'm gonna be Canadian soon. ^^ (citizenship test) but Winnipeg, MB here!



Cool!  Where are/were ya from originally?  And good luck on the test!  I know the government has some sample ones online you can take to brush up on your skills if need be.


----------



## Liam (Aug 8, 2009)

I want to be closer to Ontario, but I don't want to say goodbye to Boston.

In a way, I'm not surprised that there is not a huge Canadian user base.
There is almost a 10 to 1 ratio of Americans to Canadians.


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm Canadian.  Some of us are even FAF supermods......And so are some of the FA admins. 

Its not just the otter invasion 'Neer has to worry about!


----------



## SilentCoyote (Aug 8, 2009)

Born and raised in Prince George, BC. 
Currently live in Kelowna, BC at time of writing.
Will be moving to Mission, BC temporarily, and then moving to Vancouver, BC shortly thereafter


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 8, 2009)

Canadian too here.. Living in quebec.


----------



## Timitei (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm glad there's lotsa Canadians x3


----------



## SolBhonjai (Aug 11, 2009)

Timitei said:


> I'm from Edmonton.
> We're close to eachother. :3



Ha,sweet. Nice to meet you =^-^=


----------



## Benn (Aug 23, 2009)

Why does Canada have to be so big? Why couldn't we have just sold the U.S. some more land after Alaska? Like Quebec maybe? -- lol, don't kill me! i joke, i joke, french toast is awesome, I love Just for Laughs!


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 23, 2009)

Benn said:


> Like Quebec maybe? *french toast* is awesome


 lol wat?


----------



## Runefox (Aug 23, 2009)

Benn said:


> Why couldn't we have just sold the U.S. some more land after Alaska?


Because we didn't sell Alaska - The Russians did.



> Like Quebec maybe? -- lol, don't kill me! i joke, i joke, french toast is awesome, I love Just for Laughs!


Yeah, and French fries, and French kissing (FREEDOM KISSING). Yes, I understand how completely silly drawing that connection is.

Anywho, another Canadian. I guess I'm one of the only ones around here that shares a province (and on several occasions, an apartment) with NewfDraggie.


----------



## Cotoncandie (Aug 23, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I AM CANADIAN!
> no joke I live in the capital.



Capital FTW. Eh.

ETA: I also come from NB and spend my summers there..


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 23, 2009)

Cotoncandie said:


> Capital FTW. Eh.


Hell yeah.


----------



## Benn (Aug 24, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Because we didn't sell Alaska - The Russians did.
> 
> 
> D'oh, meant to say maine, and so on and soforth... Steven King could have been ours,


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 24, 2009)

Canada sucks.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 24, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Canada sucks.


/Ignores the silly and untrue statement.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 24, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> /Ignores the silly and untrue statement.


You can't hide from the truth! Canada does suck!

USA! USA! USA!

Also, is that a you in your avatar? If so you look like a douchebag.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 24, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> You can't hide from the truth!
> Also, is that a you in your avatar? If so you look like a douchebag.



Hmn... Maybe i am one. your point is what?

(obvious troll is obvious)


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 24, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Hmn... Maybe i am one. your point is what?
> 
> (obvious troll is obvious)


My point is, don't be a douche, you douche sucking cock mongler.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 24, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> (obvious troll is obvious)


 So anyhow I am Wondering what is your favorite Canadian Brew? I am partial to Moosehead


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 24, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> So anyhow I am Wondering what is your favorite Canadian Brew? I am partial to Moosehead


You quoted yourself dumbass, and if you were doing the whole "quote someone and replace all the text with obvious troll", you should try actually quoting me next time so you don't look like a fucktard.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 24, 2009)

I quoted myself as my statement was still valid.

I also like Alexander Kieths.


----------



## CoronaRadiata (Aug 24, 2009)

Reporting live from Edmonton.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 24, 2009)

Heey wecome to the forums ignore the gaping hole above you.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 24, 2009)

@I am a communist: Because you need to be a dogfucker and/or a dumbfuck mod to realize that Goatse is not only completely inappropriate for like everything. Way to commit suicide.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 24, 2009)

Runefox said:


> @I am a communist: Because you need to be a dogfucker and/or a dumbfuck mod to realize that Goatse is not only completely inappropriate for like everything. Way to commit suicide.


I posted it as a BANME, and tacked on that comparison for flavor.

Also WHY AM I NOT BANNED YET?


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 24, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> I posted it as a BANME, and tacked on that comparison for flavor.
> 
> Also WHY AM I NOT BANNED YET?


 Get some nazi font art!


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 24, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Get some nazi font art!


That's even more cliche then goatse!

Obviously I need to think outside the box for this one...


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 24, 2009)

C'mon im a communist, I thought you were one of thos trolls that hung around here providing us all lulz for the random and witty somments ya post. Don't forget All the good memories you've had here *plays slideshow* well really, don't do anything you'll probably regret.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 24, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> C'mon im a communist, I thought you were one of thos trolls that hung around here providing us all lulz for the random and witty somments ya post. Don't forget All the good memories you've had here *plays slideshow* well really, don't do anything you'll probably regret.


But I don't regret it! I don't want to be part of this horrid place anymore! I'm probably not even a furfag by most people's definitions. I have no reason to be here anymore. Just waitin' for mah ban.

Also, I DEMAND an article about me on some form of wiki.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm unimpressed.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 24, 2009)

Ricky said:


> I'm unimpressed.


You're unimpressive yourself not-good babyfur sirs.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 24, 2009)

Also someone better post said wiki article in this forum so I may view it.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 24, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> But I don't regret it! I don't want to be part of this horrid place anymore! I'm probably not even a furfag by most people's definitions. I have no reason to be here anymore. Just waitin' for mah ban.
> 
> Also, I DEMAND an article about me on some form of wiki.


*Waves Bye* good bye witty form of text, imah miss ya!


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 24, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Also someone better post said wiki article in this forum so I may view it.


http://encyclopediadramatica.com/FurAffinity*
This wiki? 
(take the link down if you want mods. I don care)
*


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 24, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/FurAffinity*
> This wiki?
> (take the link down if you want mods. I don care)
> *


No no no.

I was saying I demand a wiki article detailing my rise and fall.

A rough draft must be posted here for my judgement.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 24, 2009)

haha maybe there would be one I am too new to write it.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 24, 2009)

Are the mods doing some sort of torture by not banning me? or are they just slow?


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 24, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Are the mods doing some sort of torture by not banning me? or are they just slow?


 I think there are no mods online xD


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 24, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I think there are no mods online xD


Well shit...

Bad time for a ban me, eh?


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 24, 2009)

I got 2 question before you enter the world of bandom; How come you have almost double the posts o an actual furry and what kept you coming back here for loek 2 months?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 24, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> No no no.
> 
> I was saying I demand a wiki article detailing my rise and fall.
> 
> A rough draft must be posted here for my judgement.



are you serious?


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 24, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> I got 2 question before you enter the world of bandom; How come you have almost double the posts o an actual furry and what kept you coming back here for loek 2 months?


Boredom. And I may or may not actually be a light furfag.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 24, 2009)

Ricky said:


> are you serious?


Yes, maybe, not really, no.

Have I ever been serious on this forum?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 24, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Yes, maybe, not really, no.
> 
> Have I ever been serious on this forum?



Not too much that I recall but it's also good not to take things too seriously.

Leads to stress and all kinds of other problems.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 24, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Not too much that I recall but it's also good not to take things too seriously.
> 
> Leads to stress and all kinds of other problems.


Indeed.

You surprised me with your words of wisdom good sirs.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 24, 2009)

Well really I am a communist, still
think it'd be great to have you around for some laughs. You always seemed somewhat furrier then most trolls any way, and maybe one Day you might want to actually want to co sider being just a fur. I've got a fur friend that used to troll the hell out of furries, and then saw that furries weren't all that bad and eventually became a furry and stopped trolling


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 24, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Well really I am a communist, still
> think it'd be great to have you around for some laughs. You always seemed somewhat furrier then most trolls any way, and maybe one Day you might want to actually want to co sider being just a fur. I've got a fur friend that used to troll the hell out of furries, and then saw that furries weren't all that bad and eventually became a furry and stopped trolling


I understand where you're coming from. I think you underestimate how much I like animals/anthro animals, and I know a good bunch of normal furries. But this forum does not consist of the normal kind, and is filled with annoying stereotypes that piss me off.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 24, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> I understand where you're coming from. I think you underestimate how much I like animals/anthro animals, and I know a good bunch of normal furries. But this forum does not consist of the normal kind, and is filled with annoying stereotypes that piss me off.


 The stereotypical people of any sub culture piss me off... But I am a stereotypical arrogant Grunge rocker


----------



## Ratte (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey

Commie

Cut the shit.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 24, 2009)

Well in the end, The Decision is all up to you. I'm getting all my points from assumption or past experience. I myself, haven't found any stereotypical furries. But I don't know about your experiences on here and what you've gone through, so I can't say your wrong or anything. What ever you decide to do is fine by me because i can see you've looked more into the subject just by continuing on replying


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 24, 2009)

He got what he wanted... 

ANYHOW what beer do you like?


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 24, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> He got what he wanted...
> 
> ANYHOW what beer do you like?



Guinness Draught.   For Canadian beer, I like Sleeman's Cream Ale and Honey Brown, as well as Alexander Keith's India Pale Ale.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 24, 2009)

Ontario


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 24, 2009)

Clayton said:


> Ontario



Yeah but... we're bigger than Texas - what city (or town, village, house in the middle of no-where, etc)?


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 24, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> ANYHOW what beer do you like?



Creedmore Springs!  Best of the Ontario summer lagers.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 24, 2009)

I think Canada is one of the more heavely populated furry countries, most furs I know are from Canada anyway so don't think your alone. I'm to lazy to check, but i'm pretty sure Canada is the second most populated country with furries next to the US


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 26, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> I think Canada is one of the more heavely populated furry countries, most furs I know are from Canada anyway so don't think your alone. I'm to lazy to check, but i'm pretty sure Canada is the second most populated country with furries next to the US


 Yeah we got allot of furs here and open ones The tattoos give it away.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Yeah we got allot of furs here and open ones The tattoos give it away.



Heh while I was in Canada i saw abunch of people with tattoos of paws. To bad I didn't have the correct knowledge on how to approach suspected furs, also I was with my parents and I didn't want any accused stranger danger shit happening; plus all the people with the tattoos were like twice my size o.o


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 26, 2009)

haha, not all of them are furs but allot of them are, its when theyhave anthro T-shirts as well xD thats a hint


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> haha, not all of them are furs but allot of them are, its when theyhave anthro T-shirts as well xD thats a hint



 I think I saw one of them with an anthro shirt aswell but no tattoos. Also almost everyone there has a wolf or something on a shirt xD kind of disappointed that I couldn't interact with the possible furs though, I wouldn't be able to fi awile anyway though cause my pace was, go 100km per hour and take no rest.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 26, 2009)

Its all cool man which city did you go to?


----------



## Tryp (Aug 30, 2009)

Howzit goin eh?

Victoria, BC.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 30, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Yeah but... we're bigger than Texas - what city (or town, village, house in the middle of no-where, etc)?


  lol windsor.


----------



## Benn (Aug 30, 2009)

Tryp said:


> Howzit goin eh?


 
Oh... my heritage!
Im totally 100 percent grade A canadian bacon, but I havent said eh in as long as I can remember, and.. I-I.. I say "zee" instead of "zed" 
   Do I still get free healthcare?

And why did Corner Gas get NOTHING for the sixth season? You're telling me there was something better on?!


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 30, 2009)

How about another beer eh?


----------



## RiceCake (Oct 25, 2009)

Regina, myself'


----------



## Shadow (Oct 25, 2009)

Mmm, 2 month necro.


----------



## Dass (Oct 25, 2009)

Necromancer! Burn teh witch! *Burn teh witch!*


----------



## kashaki (Oct 25, 2009)

Im from Calgary.


----------



## fruitcake (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm not Canadian by birth, but I lived in Canada for a while (Toronto, specifically) and I'm looking to move back.

... still gathering points for immigration though. ;P


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 25, 2009)

*raises hand*


----------



## Bobmuffins (Oct 26, 2009)

Tryp said:


> Howzit goin eh?
> 
> Victoria, BC.


gsihgrsigjiutfdhl

That makes two of us from there, then.


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 26, 2009)

surrey girl, reporting in for nastiness


----------



## Shadow (Oct 26, 2009)

There's the place to post your location in my sig.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 26, 2009)

Not Canadian, but Quebecois, still pretty close


----------



## Geek (Oct 26, 2009)

Montreal


----------



## MissMayhem (Oct 26, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Not Canadian, but Quebecois, still pretty close


 

ZING


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 26, 2009)

Wholly Bump man~! I AM CANADAIN.


----------



## blueeyes (Oct 27, 2009)

Although i am  living on a different continent, Canada will always be my home.
(and no I'm not homesick)
lol, its spelt Kanada in my country.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 27, 2009)

Timitei said:


> I don't see many. :3



You aint looking hard enough then: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=43382

They sticky threads for a reason >:[


----------



## Ricky (Oct 27, 2009)

RiceCake said:


> Regina, myself'



No one cares.  Also, this thread is old.

Great first post.  Thread necro is fail faggot, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 27, 2009)

Ricky said:


> No one cares.  Also, this thread is old.
> 
> Great first post.  Thread necro is fail faggot, welcome to the forum.



Why do noobs seem to by-pass everything that is going on CURRENTLY to necro old fucking threads? Are noobs that stupid?


----------



## Loken (Oct 27, 2009)

edit:did not intend


----------



## Ricky (Oct 27, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Why do noobs seem to by-pass everything that is going on CURRENTLY to necro old fucking threads? Are noobs that stupid?



Pretty much.  I think once they join the forum they feel inclined to make a post but can't really relate to any of the current threads or don't feel like reading through them so instead of WAITING UNTIL THEY ACTUALLY HAVE SOMETHING TO ADD TO ONE they do this, instead.

Just a guess.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 27, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Pretty much.  I think once they join the forum they feel inclined to make a post but can't really relate to any of the current threads or don't feel like reading through them so instead of WAITING UNTIL THEY ACTUALLY HAVE SOMETHING TO ADD TO ONE they do this, instead.
> 
> Just a guess.



That just adds to the bad rep noobs have for being knuckle heads.

PS: Your avatar made me chuckle! love it!


----------



## SacuraShadow (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey, I'm from Moncton New Brunswick.


----------



## Teethdude (Mar 22, 2014)

Yep I'm Canadian! 
I live all the way in the Eastern part of Canada though, Down in New Brunswick's Capital city


----------



## Inpw (Mar 22, 2014)

Well at least you guys know how to use the forum search button. lel

I'm sure threads like these are against the forum rules.

Go here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/107098-Furs-by-Location-v6-0?highlight=location


----------



## Sar (Mar 22, 2014)

You know, there's a reason I have the location thread up.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 22, 2014)

What Accretion said.


----------

